# Baffles/Wings for Planers



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

I was curious if anyone has any experience using baffles/wings with planer speakers to lower their bass frequency response? If so what were the results, currently I am using a panel on the inside edges of my Magnepan 3.6's, and folded back at an outward angle this has really improved the stereo center image. Making my center channel not needed, the bass response has improved greatly also.

My current wing/baffles are 24" and would like to try another pair on the outside edge of the 3.6's, to see how far I can take the bass response before it effects the ambience of the backwave in a negative way. Also my room is too narrow to use them inline with my speakers.

Troy


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you any measurements of "before and after" with something like REW?


----------



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

Before I can post some before and after data, I need to get my receiver out of the shop. Sorry about that, also I can only post what my rat shack meter tells me. For right now anyway, thanks for your interest though.


----------

